# electric pressure washer



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

1700psi green something (from Lowes)
Worked great for 2 years (until it stopped).

Troubleshooting I've done:
It trips out the GFI recept (but not the gfi on the cordset)
It trips a regular breaker (but not the gfi on the cordset)

Sounds like a short or internal fuse...
Q1: Has anyone actually been inside one of these?
Q2) Does anyone KNOW what controls/safeties are serviceable?
Q3) Anyone KNOW anything else that I should be told?

Thanks.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow. 95 views in just under 24 hrs... and NO ONE knows.
This does not bode well. ;(


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A green something, could be nearly any make model. 

So people are shy about guessing, ME TOO.

Has it been kept in a warm environment over the winters? Could be a frozen pump housing, that cracked, and now the pump impeller has seized , could be a bad GFI on the cord, or many internal problems. 

My yellow K-Archer, has been kept indoors and warm, every winter, and is10-12 years old and runs great every time, so I have not had to operate on it.


ED


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine is not electric but the pump does fail everyone in once in awhile. I,am not sure whether it's because the seals dry up or just wear and tear. The effect on the gas powered one is stall the engine. I can imagine on an electric it would stall the motor which would likely cause an overload and trip the breaker. . I order a new pump and replace it. However the new pump costs nearly 200 dollars, but my pw has a god honda engine so tis worth it. It's 500 bucks for a new pressure washer . The pumps on homeowner pw's don't last very long.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't know much about electric PW's but I used one once when my gas PW went down. It kept blowing fuses every so often. Luckily the homeowner I borrowed it from had plenty of fuses on hand so I just replaced the fuse every time it quit working.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Gymschu said:


> ...I used one once when my gas PW went down.
> It kept blowing fuses every so often.


That sort of dead short is the issue... 
it worked fine for two years then stopped dead.

Trips breaker when re-energized.
If this one had an accessible fuse I'd have checked/changed it by now.

I'm really surprised that no one here has been inside one of these.
Oh well, guess what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Voltage drop issue? 

Induction motors will make up a drop in voltage by drawing more current and tripping breakers and fuses. In most of these situations, they run for a very short time and then pop the breaker. 

How many feet and what size wire between motor and breaker panel? How big is the motor? FLA amps?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

PaulBob said:


> Voltage drop issue?
> How many feet and what size wire...


Not likely. Factory cord set to a 12ga/20A circuit.
The same circuit and such that have been fine for 2+ years.

Still hoping to hear from someone who has been inside one of these.


----------

